# White spots on black moor



## SGrandi (Mar 9, 2012)

29 gallon tank, very adequate filtration, water changes about 1/3 to 1/2 monthly, I use aquarium salt when replacing water, feed very good goldfish pellets. I have a black moor - only fish in tank right now - looks good and is active but gets white spots on tail and sometimes on body. I've treated with Marcyn Pus biospheres and medicated food pellets thinking it's fungus. In the past this has worked. This time one white spot on the tail is still there after the Marcyn treatment. I know it's not ich but not sure it's fungus if it doesn't respond to that treatment. Hard to get a picture of it. I want to figure out my problem before I add another fish. I've had it for a year. I have a general picture of my fish and tank in the photo gallery. Not sure how to post it with this thread. Thanks for any help!*c/p*


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Here is one of your pics, use top link for forums.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

A couple of questions - why do you add salt? Is the fish in any distress?

I'd stop all meds - if it is fungus based, you are simply not changing water enough. Once a month for a member of the goldfish group doesn't cut it - once a week is needed. 
Goldfish, moors etc are a huge amount of work to keep properly - I'm too lazy for them.
Good luck, but he/she may not even have a problem if the water quality is brought under control.


----------



## SGrandi (Mar 9, 2012)

It's one fish in a 29 gallon tank so one person said that it wasn't necessary to change weekly. I will increase my frequency though and see how that goes. Thanks!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

should do at least 50% weekly to keep goldfish healthy. And only one more would fit in that tank.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

If you get the fungus under control, you could occasionally miss a change, but right now, you have to eliminate the source of the illness. Back in the day when aquarists didn't change water, fungus was a serious problem. I was always at war with it.
Since I've been changing 25% weekly, I haven't seen it here once in 15 years plus. It's an environmental issue.


----------



## SGrandi (Mar 9, 2012)

This is for Navigator black, I have now been doing a 25% change of my 29 gallon tank each week since my last post. All seemed good and then just this last week I once again see white spots on my moors tail and at the base of tail. Water is crystal clear, filters clean. Very good food. Moor is alone and active. One lady that has koi in an outside pond said maybe it's "koi pox" Something she said comes and goes and has to do with maybe water temp. My temp stays pretty much the same all the time. Before I add another moor I really want to know what this is and what to do. Thanks for any info.


----------

